# How to Build a Dart Frog Viv (round 2)



## chondro13

Well, who’d have thought my ‘relaxing hobby’ could bring forth three days of such stress!! Ive trashed my bedroom, flooded the flat and wreaked havoc upon varying parts of my body – and what do I have to show for it?

Well... quite a pretty viv. 

Step 1 – Clean and disinfect viv. I used a 60 x 45 x 60 exo terra viv for my froggies, it works well but they do need some modifications to be suitable for darts. (the hood has one full spectrum bulb in it for the plants)










Step 2 – make a false bottom. I bought egg crate (fiver from eBay) and used some PVC poo pipe (NOT pre-used!!) which I cut into 2” sections, cut a notch out of the bottom to allow water in/out and drilled two holes near the top to attach to the egg crate with plastic ties.

















Step 3 – Fly-proof the exo terra. I used black silicone to seal up the wire holes on either side of the exo terra hood, to stop fruit flies escaping. At the same time I cut a hole in the top for the ‘water out’ pipe and siliconed this in place, I also cut a section out of the egg crate to put the end of the pipe into the false bottom. 

















Step 4 – Cut cork bark to size with a Stanley knife and silicone these to the sides/back of viv. Again I used black silicone as I couldn’t be bothered to change the tubes, I plan to stick an attractive screen to the outside of the viv so I don’t have to look at my dodgy silicone work! At this stage I made sure I hid the pipe behind the cork bark.









Step 5 – Cut a cork bark tube in half to make a stream bed. (take care how you cut the cork – I wasn’t paying attention and cut a sizeable chunk out of my right thigh and wrecked a nice pair of jeans!) Position the cork bark so you get an idea of how low down you should make waterfall to.









Step 6 – Make the waterfall. OH GOOD LORD WHAT A MESS!!! Expanding foam is quite possibly the most horrible substance ive ever had to use – and I spend most of my time in a chemistry lab! You WILL get it on your hands – so wear gloves!!! (I didn’t wear gloves and now – 3 days later – my hands still look and feel 90 years old!)
Spray the area you want to put your waterfall with water so the foam will cure properly, the add foam and push in thin bits of slate, you’ll need sticks or similar (wooden spoons in my case..) to hold up the slate while the foam dries. Dont do anything while the foam dries – leave it for at least 12 hours.









Step 7 – add a membrane to the false bottom – I used the anti-weed fabric you get at garden centres. Then use more foam to stick your stream bed in place.









Step 8 – Make the waterfall look realistic. Use a sharp craft knife and sandpaper to shape the foam how you want it, cover the dry foam in black silicone then press eco earth into it, this makes it look like a rocky dirt bed.









Step 9 – Add a layer of Hydroleca to the false bottom, followed by another layer of membrane. Use pebbles to prop up your stream bed into the right place,.









Step 10 – Now for the fun part. Mix orchid bark and orchid soil, I ‘landscaped’ this around the stream bed and then added a thin layer of dendrosoil – this is full of tropical woodlice and springtails which should deal with any fungus and poo in the viv.









Step 11 – Mushrooms. I bought these dried sponge mushrooms from Rodbaston last November and decided to use them here, I cut a slit in the cork bark, filled it with silicone then pressed a mushroom into it. Any black silicone that squidged over the edge I covered with eco earth.


----------



## chondro13

Step 12 – Planting. I used a climber, a bromeliad, two orchids and a member of the asparagus family in this viv, I have another two bromeliads on order and some climbers – but ill update this thread with pics when ive planted those. To fix the climber to the wall I used cut paper clips pushed into the cork bark. I also added a twisty stick and two spawning houses.


































Step 13 – Moss. I used sheet moss in small clumps on the floor and on some of the sides, and also used Koyoto moss spores which should work within 4 weeks (Koyoto moss is very hit and miss – sometimes it germinates, sometimes not so ill have to wait and see with this one.)









Step 14 – Put the ‘water in’ tube through a hole in the mesh and silicone it in place. Also cut two pieces of vinyl to size to cover the mesh at the front of the viv to keep humidity in.

















The filter is hidden next to the viv, its an Eheim filter that I got as an absolute bargain from a shop in Kidderminster for just £20 second hand!









Ive got to wait until tomorrow to switch the filter on because the silicone has to dry, but ill update this thread when everythings grown in and is running smoothly. Im leaving it to mature for a few weeks before putting froggies back in, anyhow – heres the finished viv!


----------



## ip3kid

Looks awsome, thanks for the ideas


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Wow that looks amazing! Thanks for posting this, I need all the help I can get!


----------



## cubeykc

another stunning viv


----------



## jennlovesfrogs

That is absolutely fab! well done you!!! truly an inspiration you really are. hubby won't let me get darts though  I think it is the cost of keeping these lovely guys that puts him off. Spent tons on my whites, but they are so worth it heehee xxxx


----------



## chondro13

hehe cheers guys - it did cost a whack when i think it all through but i collected everything over a long time.. so didnt really feel it too badly :blush:


----------



## 52fender

Very impressive, as expected!

Love the attention to detail, it's the small things that make all the difference. Looking forward to seeing it full of froggies.

Give yourself a pat on the back, young lady!

Oh, also loving the ikea CD rack...I have the very same one! lol


----------



## chondro13

52fender said:


> Very impressive, as expected!
> 
> Love the attention to detail, it's the small things that make all the difference. Looking forward to seeing it full of froggies.
> 
> Give yourself a pat on the back, young lady!
> 
> *Oh, also loving the ikea CD rack...I have the very same one! *lol



haha git!! stop telling everyone how much of a cheapskate i am :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## 52fender

chondro13 said:


> haha git!! stop telling everyone how much of a cheapskate i am :Na_Na_Na_Na:


haha! Funny, I never had you pegged as the Ikea type :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ilovetoads2

Thanks for that. I had been looking into coco fiber but seeing the cork bark I might just go for it....I have a cork bark round that I want to use and so the background will literally all blend in...love the mushrooms! I have my design drawn up...got a question too...I notice that you still use the clay balls with the raised floor...why? I am going the egg crate way cause I think this would be easier when it comes to the water...slanted edges in some places with large black stones siliconed onto it. Also want stepped land area to make my planting look better as the plants are roughly the same height. Thanks again. Maybe I will into bump and your old hands at one of the shows! :2thumb: oh. and i am an ikeaholic too


----------



## spanner

Thanks for all that great info! it looks really fantastic! Some say great minds think alike! I just posted my Frog setup on an Orchid forum this morning too! I think you might be able to view it with this link!

Cheers Spanner 



The UK Orchid Forum - with resources for the EU • View topic - My New Vivarium : Terrarium the full story!


----------



## Bobbeh13

*Houghton*

THE MESS ON THE FLOOR WAS HORRIFIC!!!! going to the toilet in the night resulted in an assault course in the dark type affair!!!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

spanner said:


> Thanks for all that great info! it looks really fantastic! Some say great minds think alike! I just posted my Frog setup on an Orchid forum this morning too! I think you might be able to view it with this link!
> 
> Cheers Spanner
> 
> 
> 
> The UK Orchid Forum - with resources for the EU • View topic - My New Vivarium : Terrarium the full story!


Very nice! That's the exact viv I'm getting, was wondering whether to keep the exo background, think I will now and add stuff to the sides.


----------



## lewy

Great Tank! Your right the koyoto moss is very hit and miss, luckily for me the stuff I put in the tank seems to have taken. the stuff I set in trays to the conditions on the packet however did not. Hope it works for you!

Like the mushrooms and the water fall, great stuff, looking forward to seeing this one grown in. :no1:


----------



## Kazerella

That looks fantastic! :flrt:


----------



## chondro13

Cheers guys - and Spanner your viv is gorgeous!!



ilovetoads2 said:


> Thanks for that. I had been looking into coco fiber but seeing the cork bark I might just go for it....I have a cork bark round that I want to use and so the background will literally all blend in...love the mushrooms! I have my design drawn up...got a question too...I notice that you still use the clay balls with the raised floor...why? I am going the egg crate way cause I think this would be easier when it comes to the water...slanted edges in some places with large black stones siliconed onto it. Also want stepped land area to make my planting look better as the plants are roughly the same height. Thanks again. Maybe I will into bump and your old hands at one of the shows! :2thumb: oh. and i am an ikeaholic too


Definitely have to let me know what shows your at this year :2thumb:

The cork bark is sodding expensive but it will last a lifetime and i really prefer the look. I decided to use a layer of leca with the false background simply to raise the soil level up a bit incase the water level gets above the false background (should never happen.. but you know.. if it could happen - its gonna happen to me lol)

your plan sounds great to me hun but i would recommend having NO water in a dart tank that is e.g. like a bowl full of water, or like a pool that water flows into - they fail at swimming and will drown themselves lol! thats why i just have a pebble beach : victory:

let me know how your build gets on!! :2thumb:


----------



## chondro13

Bobbeh13 said:


> THE MESS ON THE FLOOR WAS HORRIFIC!!!! going to the toilet in the night resulted in an assault course in the dark type affair!!!!



wuss


----------



## Janine00

Fantastic job.... just love it... so natural!! :2thumb:


----------



## lucas

That is one stunning viv!! Looks great!! I wish I could make something like that!


On a side note, you seem to have a fairly impressive taste in music!


----------



## andaroo

uhhh so stunning! very inspirational and creative! I can't wait until I can have a go at making one of these


----------



## andaroo

The moss spores, are they to create an effect similar to this?







?


----------



## ilovetoads2

chondro13 said:


> Cheers guys - and Spanner your viv is gorgeous!!
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely have to let me know what shows your at this year :2thumb:
> 
> The cork bark is sodding expensive but it will last a lifetime and i really prefer the look. I decided to use a layer of leca with the false background simply to raise the soil level up a bit incase the water level gets above the false background (should never happen.. but you know.. if it could happen - its gonna happen to me lol)
> 
> your plan sounds great to me hun but i would recommend having NO water in a dart tank that is e.g. like a bowl full of water, or like a pool that water flows into - they fail at swimming and will drown themselves lol! thats why i just have a pebble beach : victory:
> 
> let me know how your build gets on!! :2thumb:


 
OH...the tank I was talking about for this time is for my RETF...I have to get this one done first. The dart tank wont be started till later but as I had to buy new stuff I was trying to get extra so I could start when I wanted to. Gonna order egg crate stuff today and am now going with ust the coco mats as a background...I have several plants that will eventually cover this anyway and found a great deal that will give me enough for the dart viv (same with crate and silicone, and eco earth) all I will have to buy it the glass, the frogs, and some more plants:flrt: Great stuff! 

So I dont have to order the balls as well then? Just making sure...I have screen and the weed cover stuff but was a bit worried the screen might rust in time??? I will also take pics as I go (though I am no photographer) and let you see what you think....where do you hear about the shows...any likely to be in Scotland?


----------



## chondro13

lucas said:


> That is one stunning viv!! Looks great!! I wish I could make something like that!
> 
> 
> On a side note, you seem to have a fairly impressive taste in music!


cheers hun! and metal all the way 



andaroo said:


> The moss spores, are they to create an effect similar to this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?



yes it looks similar to that - slightly more velvety and slightly darker emerald than the pic but very close!



ilovetoads2 said:


> OH...the tank I was talking about for this time is for my RETF...I have to get this one done first. The dart tank wont be started till later but as I had to buy new stuff I was trying to get extra so I could start when I wanted to. Gonna order egg crate stuff today and am now going with ust the coco mats as a background...I have several plants that will eventually cover this anyway and found a great deal that will give me enough for the dart viv (same with crate and silicone, and eco earth) all I will have to buy it the glass, the frogs, and some more plants:flrt: Great stuff!
> 
> So I dont have to order the balls as well then? Just making sure...I have screen and the weed cover stuff but was a bit worried the screen might rust in time??? I will also take pics as I go (though I am no photographer) and let you see what you think....where do you hear about the shows...any likely to be in Scotland?


sounds great! i dont think theres any shows in Scotland? i think the closest might be Doncaster in North East England. 

if in doubt dont use any metal in the viv incase it rusts. I think the only safe metal is aluminium - but then you dont know what theyve used on top of it (anodyzing etc..) so if possible dont use any. you dont need any of the leca but i just used it coz i felt like it lol... 

pics of both tanks please :flrt:


----------



## KJ Exotics

Looking good. 

On step 6, you place the layer seperater, but on step 7 there is leca under it, can you explain why you have leca and a false bottom, just asking really.


----------



## chondro13

KJ Exotics said:


> Looking good.
> 
> On step 6, you place the layer seperater, but on step 7 there is leca under it, can you explain why you have leca and a false bottom, just asking really.



well for two reasons - one, i had leca lying about and i needed to up the depth of the substrate layer; two, i was a little paranoid about the level of the water getting OVER the false bottom into the soil level, i know its very unlikely to happen, but if it could happen, it will happen to me! lol. 

Just for everyone to know - you do NOT have to put a layer of leca down where i did, its optional and in no way effects anything to be honest..


----------



## chondro13

also... the leca is sandwiched between two layers of membrane, but again this isnt necessary..


----------



## andaroo

I'd love to see a video of the waterfall in action  any chance?!:notworthy::flrt:


----------



## chondro13

andaroo said:


> I'd love to see a video of the waterfall in action  any chance?!:notworthy::flrt:



hehe good idea! ive not put pics up because they were poo when the waterfall was running...

give me an hour or so as im feeding the zoo (NOT a fast process..) then ill see what i can do! :2thumb:


----------



## bothrops

Superb build Chondro - you have certainly inspired me!

I've just spent the last three hours surfing for dart frog builds and come across some stunning examples.

If anyone really wants to go to town, check this guy out! 

Warning - you will be thinking of chucking out the sofa and selling the kids in order to make enough room/money for your own! (well I am (except I don't have kids, maybe I'll sell my kid_neys_ instead!))

check this out!

Dart Den - View topic - Construction Journal 44 Gal Pentagon


Cheers

Andy


----------



## Tehanu

Just lovely Chondro 

Sometimes people spoil it when it comes to the planting (sorry the dart den one looks that way to me!!! Beautiful until the plants went in...).
But this is just perfect, I love the just misted pic 

My dendrobates viv heros are Black Jungle:-
Terrarium Photos

:2thumb:

Lotte***


----------



## chondro13

bothrops said:


> Superb build Chondro - you have certainly inspired me!
> 
> I've just spent the last three hours surfing for dart frog builds and come across some stunning examples.
> 
> If anyone really wants to go to town, check this guy out!
> 
> Warning - you will be thinking of chucking out the sofa and selling the kids in order to make enough room/money for your own! (well I am (except I don't have kids, maybe I'll sell my kid_neys_ instead!))
> 
> check this out!
> 
> Dart Den - View topic - Construction Journal 44 Gal Pentagon
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Andy



WOW that is an amazing viv!! officially p*ssed on my bonfire  :lol2:

that pool of water would make it a risky viv for darts but what an incredible amphib setup!! :mf_dribble:


----------



## bothrops

chondro13 said:


> WOW that is an amazing viv!! officially p*ssed on my bonfire  :lol2:
> 
> that pool of water would make it a risky viv for darts but what an incredible amphib setup!! :mf_dribble:


 
:blush::blush::blush: *coughs in bonfire smoke*:blush::blush::blush:

:lol2:


----------



## chondro13

Saedcantas said:


> Just lovely Chondro
> 
> Sometimes people spoil it when it comes to the planting (sorry the dart den one looks that way to me!!! Beautiful until the plants went in...).
> But this is just perfect, I love the just misted pic
> 
> My dendrobates viv heros are Black Jungle:-
> Terrarium Photos
> 
> :2thumb:
> 
> Lotte***



thanks for your kind words :blush:

i know! i loooooooove black jungle's vivs their soo pretty!! :mf_dribble:


----------



## suey

Thanks so much for this post hun, it's good to get inspiration ( otherwise known as pinching peoples ideas!) absolutely love it, great job as always.


----------



## chondro13

suey said:


> Thanks so much for this post hun, it's good to get inspiration ( otherwise known as pinching peoples ideas!) absolutely love it, great job as always.



hehe steal away thats what its there for :whistling2: however looking back im sure many people could do it much better, faster, and with less mess than me!!!! lol!


----------



## Tehanu

chondro13 said:


> hehe steal away thats what its there for :whistling2: however looking back im sure many people could do it much better, faster, and with less mess than me!!!! lol!


Oh no!!! ours always involve weeks of messing around and trashing the house/kitchen floor too! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## chondro13

Saedcantas said:


> Oh no!!! ours always involve weeks of messing around and trashing the house/kitchen floor too! :Na_Na_Na_Na:



I flooded the flat  :blush:

thankfully i had it cleaned before the boys got back... :whistling2:


----------



## andaroo

chondro13 said:


> hehe good idea! ive not put pics up because they were poo when the waterfall was running...
> 
> give me an hour or so as im feeding the zoo (NOT a fast process..) then ill see what i can do! :2thumb:



Anything?


----------



## ilovetoads2

Yeah anything?...is the zoo in Australia! hurry up already! :lol2:


----------



## chondro13

LOL sorry guys! My best mate came round and i had to cook tea last night, then i took the video, then i had to upload it to youtube - but i had to make an account which wouldnt register... :bash:

anyhow its uploading NOW so it wont be long! sorry! lol


----------



## chondro13

YouTube - Dart Frog Viv Waterfall Test

finally!

As you can see in the video its not perfect, ive had to tweak it - should be finished tomorrow. Ill update the pics/video at a later date


----------



## Janine00

Much credit to you and your awesome talent babe... really great!!...:notworthy:: victory:


----------



## chondro13

Janine00 said:


> Much credit to you and your awesome talent babe... really great!!...:notworthy:: victory:



cheers hun  just re-siliconed parts of the waterfall so should hopefully now all flow into the stream lol!


----------



## ilovetoads2

Snazzy! I like it. :flrt: when you gonna come do mine?


----------



## chondro13

ilovetoads2 said:


> Snazzy! I like it. :flrt: when you gonna come do mine?



pwoah up to scotland?? theres not enough booze in the country to tempt me there for viv building!!  


besides im sure you wouldnt approve of my building tactics - hence flooding and wrecking my bedroom.. :whistling2:


----------



## ilovetoads2

Nah seriously...got a tent with your name on it and you really should stay sober on the job anyway....dont want a wonky stream...!:2thumb:


----------



## chondro13

ilovetoads2 said:


> Nah seriously...got a tent with your name on it and you really should stay sober on the job anyway....dont want a wonky stream...!:2thumb:


:lol2: touche  

however - tent?! lets leave it till summer eh


----------



## naz_pixie

LOVE THIS!!

its pretty simular to the plans if got for my adult cresties (yep, im planning and collecting things for there set up already, and i cant even get the babbies for a few more months.. soo will be a while before there ready for an adult viv lol) but am planning something very simular to this, with a waterfull and a trickle of water, but obviuosly no pool, just wet pepples, simular to yours.. obviuosly i wont be doing anything to try n keep extra in humidity and will make sure its all well ventalated.. does taht sounds liek it would be suitable for adult cresties? 

also, would adding the woodlice n other little topical bugs be suitable/benificail in a crestie set up? wasnt sure if tehy would eat them, or couse other problems.. (got most of it sorted in my mind but am still doing my research and planning lol)

asking as i know you have lots of loverly cresties too, so would know what im on about lolz

naz


----------



## roostarr

Thank you SOOOO much for posting this, i was reading an article on making a false bottom like this and the way it was written made absolutely no sense whatsoever and i was beyond confused but having now seen your photographs i now understand the whole process! 

I can't even begin to explain my gratitude for ending my confusion! 

plus the whole thread is such an inspiration for my own future projects! 

looks incredible by the way!


----------



## chondro13

aww thanks :blush:

naz_pixie, this would definitely be suitable for a crestie! The woodlice and springtails would not harm the crestie at all - the cresties are unlikely to eat them, however the springtails would deal with the crestie poo! you would probably need more sticks and plants for them to hide and jump about in, the waterfall is strong and ideal for a crestie, but as you say you must make sure there isnt a pool for cresties (or dart frogs in my case) to drown in! 

Also, as you say you should not cover up the front two bits of mesh to allow for ventilation (without spraying this viv is reaching 96% humidity at the moment :2thumb: which is what im after for darts but not so much for cresties lol)

Good luck making your viv! : victory:


----------



## P-Dubz

*Expanding foam*

That is quite a spectacular viv you made there,i`m impressed.I`m in the begining stages of making a natural terrarium but need to know what expanding foam to use and where to get it.Any ideas anyone?


----------



## naz_pixie

chondro13 said:


> aww thanks :blush:
> 
> naz_pixie, this would definitely be suitable for a crestie! The woodlice and springtails would not harm the crestie at all - the cresties are unlikely to eat them, however the springtails would deal with the crestie poo! you would probably need more sticks and plants for them to hide and jump about in, the waterfall is strong and ideal for a crestie, but as you say you must make sure there isnt a pool for cresties (or dart frogs in my case) to drown in!
> 
> Also, as you say you should not cover up the front two bits of mesh to allow for ventilation (without spraying this viv is reaching 96% humidity at the moment :2thumb: which is what im after for darts but not so much for cresties lol)
> 
> Good luck making your viv! : victory:


thanx! think il deffinatly look into getting springtalis then, the substrate taht you got with them in it, where did u get it from? so that i know where to look.. also do u just add a small amount and do u ever have to top it up? ooh and what do u do with the rest left over in the bag, not sure id want them all over the house lols


----------



## chondro13

P-Dubz said:


> That is quite a spectacular viv you made there,i`m impressed.I`m in the begining stages of making a natural terrarium but need to know what expanding foam to use and where to get it.Any ideas anyone?


Well i got it from B&Q and its the polyfiller brand lol - they had a MASSIVE tin on offer :2thumb:



naz_pixie said:


> thanx! think il deffinatly look into getting springtalis then, the substrate taht you got with them in it, where did u get it from? so that i know where to look.. also do u just add a small amount and do u ever have to top it up? ooh and what do u do with the rest left over in the bag, not sure id want them all over the house lols


I put a thin layer of dendrosoil on top - i got it from Dartfrog - Everything for the Amphibian Keeper - Mark lives very close to my parents so i popped in and got a good deal on the cork back background and dendrosoil - but you can just get a springtail culture and throw that in! but leave it for a few weeks so the culture can get established.

Heres a pic of creepy testing out the viv before the darts move back in - took this one just for you!


----------



## naz_pixie

chondro13 said:


> I put a thin layer of dendrosoil on top - i got it from Dartfrog - Everything for the Amphibian Keeper - Mark lives very close to my parents so i popped in and got a good deal on the cork back background and dendrosoil - but you can just get a springtail culture and throw that in! but leave it for a few weeks so the culture can get established.
> 
> Heres a pic of creepy testing out the viv before the darts move back in - took this one just for you!


ooooh isnt he gorgeous!!! i think he approves *nods* lol
i have to wait untill weve moved house before i can get my cresties *sulks*
and im very impatient lol.. but its not fair to get them untill we are settled and should be moved in a few months time.. still seems liek forever though lol
is he/she a haloween harliquin? (well roughly lol, there seems to be so much bitchyness when it comes to identifying crestie morphs!!) and im not too up on morphs yet...

will deffinatly look in to srpingtails.. thank youuuuuuu :flrt:


----------



## chondro13

sounds good - youve got a few months to make the perfect viv!!!

Yep creepy is one of my favs, hes got such a lovely personality - hes a 90% pinner halloween harlequin with portholes and white fringing - bit of a mouthful! Hes not fired up here but when he does he goes pure orange and black, but those pinstripes and portholes stay white - hes a pretty boy :flrt:


----------



## chondro13

Right finally got my plant delivery, im still waiting for my vanilla orchid :bash: but almost finished!

In the viv i have:

Three orchids, three bromeliads, one asparagus, one ficus climber, one heart climber, two air plants, (plus one vanilla orchid once its delivered), and loads of different types of moss. 

Heres updated pics, have taken a video but youtube wont upload it for some reason... will try to upload that tomorrow.


----------



## andaroo

chondro13 said:


> Right finally got my plant delivery, im still waiting for my vanilla orchid :bash: but almost finished!
> 
> In the viv i have:
> 
> Three orchids, three bromeliads, one asparagus, one ficus climber, one heart climber, two air plants, (plus one vanilla orchid once its delivered), and loads of different types of moss.
> 
> Heres updated pics, have taken a video but youtube wont upload it for some reason... will try to upload that tomorrow.


:flrt:Gorgeous.

you must be pretty proud of urself, i know i would be if i created something so outstandingly beautiful :notworthy:

You wouldnt even need a vacation you could just stare at that all day lol


----------



## chelseanlee

it looks amazing. totally jealous i could never make anything like that. Beautiful x


----------



## mhbird

Real nice viv! Love it well done :no1:

Just updated my viv build thread if you're interested, picture updates on page 4 and 5! Original pictures goneeee... ask if you want me to reupload them! Just semi-progress pics.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/151561-diy-crested-gecko-terrarium-pic-4.html


----------



## chondro13

mhbird said:


> Real nice viv! Love it well done :no1:
> 
> Just updated my viv build thread if you're interested, picture updates on page 4 and 5! Original pictures goneeee... ask if you want me to reupload them! Just semi-progress pics.
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/151561-diy-crested-gecko-terrarium-pic-4.html


Aah i saw this thread aaaaages ago - very very pretty, im sure your crestie loves it - hes much bigger in the new pics! You should defo keep the 'stages' pics in there if possible as it was a really good tutorial!! :no1:


----------



## lefty

brilliant! not much else i can say really. just brilliant!:2thumb::no1:


----------



## chondro13

lefty said:


> brilliant! not much else i can say really. just brilliant!:2thumb::no1:



thanks huni :notworthy: its still settling in, but i really cant wait to put the frogs back in :blowup: :lol2:


----------



## ilovetoads2

Got everything and have gotten started. So far i hate egg crate. I hate flower pots. I hate my husband....(he keeps taking the saw to work and that means I only have one hour to work on it at night!) but it is great fun isnt it! :lol2: Hope background arrives tomorrow...Will have to start taking pics...


----------



## chondro13

Lol!! yay! im so glad your making it :flrt:

seems so enjoyable and relaxing doesnt it... until you start :bash:

also - what on earth are you using a saw for?! i only needed a stanley knife lol


----------



## AreBee

nice build Chondro,

I've started building mine too. Eggcrate is hard to find out there, but there are tons of other things you can use, just theyre not rigid. I ordered mine form ebay for a few quid. 

I've ordered an external filter for mine, and I'm planning on a very similar setup to yours, but this little problem has kept me up all night - 

with regards to filtering, it goes like this:

Water from bottom of tank > into filter > out of filter > up to top of tank > down waterfall > through weed fabric > Hydroleca> through more weed fabric> though egg crate> sucked back into filter> repeat.

Now, am I missing something here? what is the filter going to be doing? will the chemical and biological elements still be acting on the water which has already been heavily 'mechanically' filtered through several layers of weed fabric and Hydroleca? 

This appies to all false bottoms really, do you not just get left with a load of gunk above the false bottom? or does it work a different way to this? 

It just occured to me while i was ordering my parts and drawing the plans. 
I guess the mechanical filters in my external filter will not need a lot of maintenance as a result (bonus?) 


with mine I'm going to be making a second loop to bypass the waterfall, so that with a turn of a valve I can make it rain through a rain bar. my ideas here are more for flushing deposits into the path of the flowing water, which will then be filtered. the humidity will come from a mister sitting in the top 'pool' of the waterfall.

how have the moss spores worked out by the way? has anything happened yet? I'm very interested in the results. will covering the whole thing with a dark sheet help them to work?


good stuff so far  keep it up:2thumb:


----------



## chondro13

AreBee great questions lol! Im glad youve started your build - pics when your done please! :2thumb:

You are correct the water is likely to already be well filtered before getting into the pump, however i have biological filtration material in the filter to treat the water - as i didnt want a continuous loop of the same water going around and around getting more concentrated in frog pee, soil acid etc... 

So far no moss growing! Although everything else is thriving, the springtail culture has exploded so thats good news! 

If your going to have a top pool for the fogger make sure it is closed off to the frogs! this is because they drown in water as they are cr*p at swimming, also the membrane in foggers can cause harm to the animals should they come into contact with it. 

Also - you may be over complicating the humidity ideas - my setup reaches 96% humidity with no additonal spraying! Although the rain idea would be very pretty :flrt:

best of luck with your build!! :2thumb:


----------



## AreBee

chondro13 said:


> AreBee great questions lol! Im glad youve started your build - pics when your done please! :2thumb:
> 
> You are correct the water is likely to already be well filtered before getting into the pump, however i have biological filtration material in the filter to treat the water - as i didnt want a continuous loop of the same water going around and around getting more concentrated in frog pee, soil acid etc...
> 
> So far no moss growing! Although everything else is thriving, the springtail culture has exploded so thats good news!
> 
> If your going to have a top pool for the fogger make sure it is closed off to the frogs! this is because they drown in water as they are cr*p at swimming, also the membrane in foggers can cause harm to the animals should they come into contact with it.
> 
> Also - you may be over complicating the humidity ideas - my setup reaches 96% humidity with no additonal spraying! Although the rain idea would be very pretty :flrt:
> 
> best of luck with your build!! :2thumb:


thanks,

The filter I have ordered is an interpet external filter, I'm still a bit miffed as to how big they are, It isn't here yet but i've seent hema nd they are big!! got it at a class price on ebay. It's 3 stage - chemical (carbon), biological (some kind of ceramic tubes) and mechanical (various sponge type filters) It comes with a crude rainbar already, aswell as a ton of tubing and fittings. I should be able to make somethign from it. 

So I take it the nitrile and amonias, and other nasties will be carried through all of those layers of filtration eventually? If so then I have nothing to worry about. I was just wondering what would be left in the water by the time it gets down there! 

The mister is going to sunk into a narrow, yet deep pool with a protected top (just like a well, grate and all), it will never dry out because of the flow of water going into it. I'm not sure what I'm goign to be keeping in here yet, so I may not even need the mister at all - I'll just reserve it for showing off to friends, making it look pretty and extra humidity if it really needs it. I was only ever going to have it on a timer for a few minutes in the morning anyway. - still not sure, it's there if i need it.

With regards to the springtails, I saw a culture of these in the herp shop - it was just like a jar of energy! what are they like when they are inside he viv? do they try to escape? they are just to aid a natural cleaning process right? 


thanks again, I'll post pics as I go


----------



## chondro13

Sounds like a perfect filter! Yep - all nasties should be dealt with by the filter theoretically! ive had no problems as of yet and my ammonia and pH levels are all still friendly.... lol

Springtails like being under the soil so they dont try to escape (ive never found any hiking about anyway...) and yeah they just eat poo and fungi in the viv :2thumb: work a charm. The froggies eat them too!

Your viv soudns like its gonna be stunning :flrt:


----------



## bosc888

hi i love the setup but what external filter are you using as im thinking of somthing like this but im unsue of which filter i need 

thanks


----------



## chondro13

bosc888 said:


> hi i love the setup but what external filter are you using as im thinking of somthing like this but im unsue of which filter i need
> 
> thanks



I used an Eheim 2113 external filter : victory:


----------



## sallyconyers

As said previously - could you just use a mini pump for a waterfall and not bother with a filter providing you change the water regularly??


----------



## chondro13

sallyconyers said:


> As said previously - could you just use a mini pump for a waterfall and not bother with a filter providing you change the water regularly??



you could but this would be much more difficult, plus im assuming the pump would be internal? this would be difficult to clean. doing it that way would also mean the water would not be as clean unless you change it very frequently, it would also be more expensive as i am assuming you will be using bottled water? : victory:


----------



## sallyconyers

Great point - I'll head to the local aquatics shop and see what they have for sale. Yeah I will be using bottled water when I get the waterfall set-up.


----------



## jampot

With that foam with sealant on top and then coco fibre pressed into it is that really water proof if so thats great cos i made a tank with that for a background and i would like to keep fbts in it.

Awsome setup you helped me decide to buy another tank :2thumb:


----------



## chondro13

jampot said:


> With that foam with sealant on top and then coco fibre pressed into it is that really water proof if so thats great cos i made a tank with that for a background and i would like to keep fbts in it.
> 
> Awsome setup you helped me decide to buy another tank :2thumb:



working well so far lol!! yay for a new tank :2thumb:


----------



## jampot

New tank is here and cleaned, im just wondering where you bought your tropical springtails and different types of substrate, ive only ever seen coco fibre in pet shops.


----------



## chondro13

jampot said:


> New tank is here and cleaned, im just wondering where you bought your tropical springtails and different types of substrate, ive only ever seen coco fibre in pet shops.


the orchid bark was from a rep shop, orchid soil was from a garden centre, the dendrosoil with woodlice and springtails was from mark at dartfrog, you dont have to go there though you can buy it online at Dartfrog - Everything for the Amphibian Keeper : victory:


----------



## chondro13

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/amphibian-pictures/259677-darts-move-into-swanky-new.html#post3425051

:2thumb:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

This is brilliant has given me some fantastic ideas for the treefrogs new viv.


----------



## sallyconyers

Well I have just completed my new dart frog viv - not as good as yours but my waterfall is completely based on your idea cept instead of egg crate i used a different kind of mesh and is flowing like a dream!:2thumb:
Really great idea and your set-up is awesome!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Any luck with the kyoto moss yet?


----------



## AreBee

Morgan Freeman said:


> Any luck with the kyoto moss yet?


Yea, just what I was wondering too.

I think the light will affect its growth...


----------



## andy07966

Looks great, i'd love to keep dart frogs but haven't got the money! How much are they thesedays? last time i checked they were £100 - £150 each!! :gasp:


----------



## chondro13

Cheers guys! i have koyoto growing in the viv but ONLY in one tiny patch where it is very much shaded - hint to everyone, grow it in shade!! 




andy07966 said:


> Looks great, i'd love to keep dart frogs but haven't got the money! How much are they thesedays? last time i checked they were £100 - £150 each!! :gasp:


Depends on the species, some are £30 each, some are £80 each... some are ££££££ - depends on the froggie : victory:


----------



## smurfy

chondro13 said:


> Cheers guys! i have koyoto growing in the viv but ONLY in one tiny patch where it is very much shaded - hint to everyone, grow it in shade!!


I wonder if you can grow it in shade, like covering the viv ( with no frogs in) for a few weeks then uncover it. what I mean is I wonder if the light will kill it off.

It looks SO cool when it its grown in fully I wish I had done mine ages ago as it;s been sttign un-occupied for long enough


----------



## Gaz1987

sorry to go off subject but i have used 2 packs of koyoto moss and still have nothing it has been at least 3 months since the first pack went on.
Any help.

I keep it warm and moist, i have tried it in shade with little light and also with full light exposure.
Its a little fustrating as it just wont seem to grow.

Any ideas anyone?


----------



## chondro13

Gaz1987 said:


> sorry to go off subject but i have used 2 packs of koyoto moss and still have nothing it has been at least 3 months since the first pack went on.
> Any help.
> 
> I keep it warm and moist, i have tried it in shade with little light and also with full light exposure.
> Its a little fustrating as it just wont seem to grow.
> 
> Any ideas anyone?



Try growing it in complete darkness and try the rice water idea on the packet - both seem to help! : victory:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Gaz1987 said:


> sorry to go off subject but i have used 2 packs of koyoto moss and still have nothing it has been at least 3 months since the first pack went on.
> Any help.
> 
> I keep it warm and moist, i have tried it in shade with little light and also with full light exposure.
> Its a little fustrating as it just wont seem to grow.
> 
> Any ideas anyone?


From reading a lot of dart frog boards, you're in the majority!

I'd love to get some kyoto growing on mine.


----------



## knighty

Looks realy good.

please could you tell what expanding foam you used and where you purchased it from.


----------



## chondro13

knighty said:


> Looks realy good.
> 
> please could you tell what expanding foam you used and where you purchased it from.



Its just pollyfiller brand, on offer at B&Q lol


----------



## knighty

chondro13 said:


> Its just pollyfiller brand, on offer at B&Q lol


Thank you, how many cans did you get through? dont want to start then run out.


----------



## Rigsnake

WOW. That looks fantastic. Gave me some insperation!


----------



## sam432

wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow i think this has got to be the best dart frog viv i have ever seen. how long did it take you ?


----------



## chondro13

knighty said:


> Thank you, how many cans did you get through? dont want to start then run out.


well the can i bought was the massive one, and i didnt use it all (probably not even half) its not that expensive though so if in doubt buy more i guess.. lol



sam432 said:


> wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow i think this has got to be the best dart frog viv i have ever seen. how long did it take you ?



thanks : victory:, it took me about a week spending a couple of hours each day on it.


----------



## sam432

k thnx not too long then really, looks awesome


----------



## adam151082

Cool.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Update pics?:notworthy:


----------



## chondro13

Morgan Freeman said:


> Update pics?:notworthy:


 
No worries, gimme till tomorrow as im at work right now (working hard clearly) and i have a new plant to add :blush:


----------



## chondro13

Morgan Freeman said:


> Update pics?:notworthy:



http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/amphibians/306123-dart-viv-update.html 

ta da : victory: (made a new thread as this one is a bizillion pages long... lol)


----------



## chondro13

Ive made a couple of changes to the viv so thought id update this.

I kept getting paranoid that the froggies would get behind the background by going over the background at the top and getting down that way, so i took the froggies out for a couple of days and siliconed around the background to ensure its sealed. I also added a couple of plants (bromeliad, venus fly traps etc - im hoping these should do well as i use bottled water in the tank so they shouldnt die on me.. theoretically...)

Anyhow heres the pics as it stands today:


----------



## Othnelia

Wow! amazing set up you have there:2thumb:. i plan to start working on a similar setup over the coming months, but may i ask, you siliconed the little wire access points at the back/top of the exoterra to proof it. Do you have any problems with escaping micro foods etc via the vent at the front beneath the doors or mesh, also is humidity not lost through the mesh?

Once again stunning especially when the planting had established itself more!


----------



## chondro13

Othnelia said:


> Wow! amazing set up you have there:2thumb:. i plan to start working on a similar setup over the coming months, but may i ask, you siliconed the little wire access points at the back/top of the exoterra to proof it. Do you have any problems with escaping micro foods etc via the vent at the front beneath the doors or mesh, also is humidity not lost through the mesh?
> 
> Once again stunning especially when the planting had established itself more!



Have a quick skim through the thread - i have vinyl pieces cut and put on top of the mesh to stop humidity escaping through the top mesh. And as for the mesh at the front, i put sticky tape over the holes so they dont get through there lol. 

The humidity is constantly at 96% and has been since i finished it, ive not had to spray it once - all i do is top up the water if it gets low :2thumb:

good luck with your build!


----------



## Frogguy

What if you can't find a cork tube?Is there an alternate?:hmm:


----------



## reptismail

thats amazing ! how much would it cost to make something like that ? i have a few small viv's hanging around lol always have been tempted but these dart frogs cost ALOT


----------



## Savanna

Fantastic visual centre piece. nice job. Suits just how stunning those frogs are. 

Well cool :flrt:


----------



## chondro13

Frogguy said:


> What if you can't find a cork tube?Is there an alternate?:hmm:


you can use whatever you want! bamboo for example. 



reptismail said:


> thats amazing ! how much would it cost to make something like that ? i have a few small viv's hanging around lol always have been tempted but these dart frogs cost ALOT


i rekon the setup including the viv, lighting, plants, filter, bits and pieces cost about £200 - £300 ish then the frogs are £60+ each. Its not a cheap hobby but well worth it in my opinion!


----------



## hillzi

thats great!! 

froggies will like that 

Hows cleaning that?


----------



## captaincarot

that's one hell of a viv build absolutely love it well done.

you're not the only one who ends up in a right mess when you're doing them though.

i'm still getting silicone out of the carpets and my last build was last august.


----------



## mugirl08

Chondro13 - Your viv looks great! I'm jealous  I really like how you used the mushrooms as shelves in your setup. I'm wondering how they have held up. I would really like to try that idea. Thanks for your help.


----------



## chondro13

hillzi said:


> thats great!!
> 
> froggies will like that
> 
> Hows cleaning that?


Fine  soil cleans itself, the only thing i have to wipe is the glass, 30 seconds twice a week, jobs a good'un 



captaincarot said:


> that's one hell of a viv build absolutely love it well done.
> 
> you're not the only one who ends up in a right mess when you're doing them though.
> 
> i'm still getting silicone out of the carpets and my last build was last august.



Its sodding expanding foam for me - most evil stuff EVER :whip:



mugirl08 said:


> Chondro13 - Your viv looks great! I'm jealous  I really like how you used the mushrooms as shelves in your setup. I'm wondering how they have held up. I would really like to try that idea. Thanks for your help.



Fankoo :flrt:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

How's the kyoto going?

P.s yes I will ask this every time this thread gets bumped:blush:


----------



## excession

That really is fantastic. 

Good work!


----------



## red-eyed tree frog man

*cork bark*

where did you get the cork background i really want it for my build


----------



## Morgan Freeman

red-eyed tree frog man said:


> where did you get the cork background i really want it for my build


Most online reptile shops will sell it.


----------



## Adam98150

This has probably been answered but it's late (or early), and I don't want to go through all 12 pages. :whistling2:

For your waterfall, did you fill the bottom of the tank with water Chondro? I take it the filter sucks up water from the bottom using the pipe and then releases it on the slate using the second outlet pipe? And then repeats? I was also wondering what kind of humidity you're getting with just the water fall. Also, does the substrate get super moist? : victory:


----------



## bigeyedfrog

Stunning mate really stunning i want one so badly boo hoo


----------



## chondro13

Adam98150 said:


> This has probably been answered but it's late (or early), and I don't want to go through all 12 pages. :whistling2:
> 
> For your waterfall, did you fill the bottom of the tank with water Chondro? I take it the filter sucks up water from the bottom using the pipe and then releases it on the slate using the second outlet pipe? And then repeats? I was also wondering what kind of humidity you're getting with just the water fall. Also, does the substrate get super moist? : victory:


I poured water over the pebble beach which drained into the bottom of the tank, i then primed the filter and yes - the filter sucks water from the bottom, through the filter, then down the waterfall. With just the waterfall, the viv achieves 96% humidity constantly. I never need to spray it. The substrate doesnt get too moist - because the water is always moving it doesnt get stagnant or stink lol!


----------



## Ron Magpie

A truely stunning setup- congratulations!:notworthy:


----------



## Adam98150

Cheers Chondro, that's a little too high for my ATB. :whistling2:

Where did you buy your soil from and what was it called? I can't seem to find any organic soil around my area, unless you buy in bulk - 750kg or more.

I think I'll give the waterfall a miss, but I still want to try my hand at planting.

EDIT: Ahh, orchid soil and orchid bark. Where did you get your orchid soil from then? And do you know the brand?


----------



## ilovetoads2

Hey chlondro, just wondered if you would post an up to date pic so we can see how it has grown:2thumb:


----------



## philbaines

ilovetoads2 said:


> Hey chlondro, just wondered if you would post an up to date pic so we can see how it has grown:2thumb:


I second that : victory:


----------



## chondro13

Adam98150 said:


> Cheers Chondro, that's a little too high for my ATB. :whistling2:
> 
> Where did you buy your soil from and what was it called? I can't seem to find any organic soil around my area, unless you buy in bulk - 750kg or more.
> 
> I think I'll give the waterfall a miss, but I still want to try my hand at planting.
> 
> EDIT: Ahh, orchid soil and orchid bark. Where did you get your orchid soil from then? And do you know the brand?


Orchid soil i got from wyvale i believe, but you can get organic soil from any vegan/vegetarian shop (hippies yaay!)



ilovetoads2 said:


> Hey chlondro, just wondered if you would post an up to date pic so we can see how it has grown:2thumb:


Lol shall do  im at work at the mo (working hard obviously) but shall try to remember to do it later


----------



## Keir64

I LOVE your setup! Well done on that one, your froggies look really happy + im sure they enjoy it alott =D Really awesome ideas too.
I love the naturalistic setups, and the idea of having a self-supporting eco system so no cleaning out! (well not much lol).
How much did you pay for your cork bark background and where do you get it? Sorry if im being kinda rude, i would just like to know because all i can find is 60cmX40cm for £59.99! Tad expensive? Or am i wrong.. 
I love the mushroom idea too! Totally genius lol. Did you buy dried mushrooms? or what are they lol..
Thanks xD


----------



## Adam98150

Keir64 said:


> I LOVE your setup! Well done on that one, your froggies look really happy + im sure they enjoy it alott =D Really awesome ideas too.
> I love the naturalistic setups, and the idea of having a self-supporting eco system so no cleaning out! (well not much lol).
> How much did you pay for your cork bark background and where do you get it? Sorry if im being kinda rude, i would just like to know because all i can find is 60cmX40cm for £59.99! Tad expensive? Or am i wrong..
> I love the mushroom idea too! Totally genius lol. Did you buy dried mushrooms? or what are they lol..
> Thanks xD


You can buy natural cork panel from quite a few online suppliers, pretty cheap too (£60? wtf? :lol2.

I'm pretty sure the mushrooms came from pollywog - Pollywog


----------



## chondro13

Yeah the cork background is pretty pricy - worth it IMO. 

Dartfrog - Everything for the Amphibian Keeper do the cork

Mushrooms were from pollywog and from eBay i believe lol


----------



## philbaines

what happend to them pics?


----------



## chondro13

philbaines said:


> what happend to them pics?



Im hopeless and forgot :blush:

The sticks/plants are different now too (tis very purdy) 

My posh camera is at a friends house (something to do with her childs play..) and i tried getting a pic with my phone but its just a big green blob... i shall update as soon as pos im sorry for the delay  gimme a poke in a week if ive still not got any up on here :whip: :lol2:


----------



## philbaines

i shall indeed give you a "poke" in a weeks time...lol


----------



## russm

This is fantastic. I really like these home made efforts.


----------



## denash

WOW great job, it's inspired me to give my Leuc's a new home....:flrt:


----------



## ilovetoads2

POKE POKE!:flrt:


----------



## denash

BTW I'll post pics when done....


----------



## chondro13

ilovetoads2 said:


> POKE POKE!:flrt:


Hehe ok ive got 2 new plants (from dartfrog last weekend :flrt to pop in tonight so ill have them for you post haste!



denash said:


> BTW I'll post pics when done....


awesome! cant wait to see :2thumb:


----------



## chondro13

Hi guys, sorry it took so long! Just did a little replanting and sorted the froggies out AND replaced the filter because it broke (that'll teach me to spend £20 on one..) and my camera is now working so i got some piccies and a video of the viv as it stands today. (changed lots of the plants) Hope you like : victory:










pretty froggie









Video:
YouTube - 060


----------



## ipreferaflan

That looks incredible. :O


----------



## sambridge15

i think you are the most influential person on planted tanks on this forum and you should feel proud of the amount of people you have inspired to take up a project like this! just wondering though how often do u need to change the water in your tank and does the weed fabric stop all the eco earth seeping through into the water or does it get mucky?iv done something similar but due to being stingy i used a cheap pump that needs to be submerged will i need a filter as well?


----------



## chondro13

sambridge15 said:


> i think you are the most influential person on planted tanks on this forum and you should feel proud of the amount of people you have inspired to take up a project like this! just wondering though how often do u need to change the water in your tank and does the weed fabric stop all the eco earth seeping through into the water or does it get mucky?iv done something similar but due to being stingy i used a cheap pump that needs to be submerged will i need a filter as well?



Hiya hun, and thank you! Ive actually sold this viv now (im focusing on snakes for the time being due to tight living space) but i have plans for a future dart viv 

The water only ever needed changing every month or so, i would tend to do partial warter changes every now and then purely by just changing the water in the filter (bear in mind this was about a third of the total water in the system). 

The water didnt really get that mucky but it did get brown due to the tannins in soil and the wood. 

You really would need a filter im afraid unless your happy to change the water every other day : victory:


----------



## sambridge15

ah cheers well i look forward to round 3 iv found your threads very helpful! my tank is only the 18 18 by 24 exo the water area is no more than a few liters any idea what sort of filter i would need? also did you find that the eco earth on the waterfall rubbed off due to the waterflow?


----------



## zaphod

*inspiration*

hi chondro just to say many thanks for your posts they have helped us a great deal. its ok just looking around on the internet at pics and stuff but you just dont get the actual idea how to start so from myself and hubby i just thought id say thanks my viv is now complete and hopefully it will have its residents moving in very soon heres a pic of my completed one


----------



## jacko1

verry well done


----------



## DeadLee

Wow this is amazing. So natural looking and everything they need. Wish i was that creative!


----------



## fionayee

What Eheim filter do you use? e.g. 2213,2215


----------



## fionayee

Ohh...just read that it's a 2113 :lol2: Stunning!I might attempt it.


----------



## Swain86

i have been looking through your builds and everyone of them are awesome


----------



## wombleland

*frog set up*

Hi,
Do we have a picture of the finished product with frogs in situ? Will be very mature by now 
Just got some dart frogs so it gives me a high bar to reach!
Thanks


----------



## Wolfenrook

wombleland said:


> Hi,
> Do we have a picture of the finished product with frogs in situ? Will be very mature by now
> Just got some dart frogs so it gives me a high bar to reach!
> Thanks


This thread was started in 2009 bud, I wouldn't hold your breath.

Instead, go have a look in the pics section, and also http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/723034-how-build-dart-frog-viv.html for something more recent.

Ade


----------



## spatte88

Been inspired by looking at all the planted vivs and finally decided to give one a go myself. Basically I've got the wood in and the expanding foam background, prepared the Eco earth so that it's not to wet just damp but I'm a little unsure about what to do next and hoped to get some advice....

When I've read the threads some people have used aquarium silicone to stick the Eco earth on with, then said they had wished they had used gorilla glue and some people have said gorilla glue straight out.

The gorilla glue idea seems great in that it seems relatively quick and as far as I can read gives a good hold. My concern is that if I miss a section/it doesn't quite give full coverage that the water might seep into the foam and cause it to rot or harbour bacteria. Plus some glues can melt polystyrene/foam so I don't want to spread it all over my background and then watch it disintegrate!!!!

The silicone seems great as it will completely seal the viv so would hopefully make it longer lasting but seems like a massive pain as a lot of people seem to have problems gettin their mud to stick.

I was thinking of doing a bit of both I.e a layer of silicone to seal and then gorilla glue with mud pushed in. Will the gorilla glue bond successfully with the silicone or will it all just fall off?

Just wondered if I am overthinking this too much and what people would recommend for me getting my Eco earth onto the background based on the options above?

Help would be very much appreciated! :2thumb:


----------



## fatlad69

Your Ecco earth will need to be bone dry if you are using silicone or it won't stick. I used epoxy resin and it worked brilliantly just a little more expensive overall.


----------



## dexter52

So many cool ideas, thanx for the inspiration.​


----------

